# PEAR TREE / BLUEBERRY BUSH QUESTIONS



## USMC615 (Jun 13, 2016)

Ok plant/tree pros...I've got a big pear tree about 25' tall. Some yrs it puts out 15-20 5-gal buckets of pears, lower limbs will literally hit the ground from the weight, and some yrs not so good. Like this yr, it dropped 90% of its pears in the last few weeks, none any bigger than a tennis ball. Most a lot smaller. It's shadowed most of the day by a huge oak. Is there anything I need to do to help it out...something liquid-wise at the base, something granular, etc? Here's a couple of pics...





Next up...my blueberry bush. It's about 4 1/2' tall, stays in the shade all day, part from the huge oak that shadows the pear tree on the opposite side of the oak, as well as another huge oak. It probably pushes on a good yr, about 8 dozen blueberries, some yrs, nothing. I've heard that I need to cover the base of the blueberry bush with pine straw, for the acidity. Is this right? Anything liquid or granular I can do? I'm sure it being in the shade all day doesn't help but I don't wanna dig it and transplant it if I don't have to. Pic...



I'd really like to get the pear tree producing consistently if there's something I can do to help it out. I've heard from some members here that another member has the finest pear relish recipe they've ever made. That's what I wanna gear the pear tree for next summer. Any help is greatly appreciated. Thx.


----------



## ATH (Jun 13, 2016)

The pear looks to have fireblight. Read some extension fact sheets on it...

While you are pruning for that, prune some of those suckers out of the middle...and a little general thinning throughout.


----------



## USMC615 (Jun 13, 2016)

ATH said:


> The pear looks to have fireblight. Read some extension fact sheets on it...
> 
> While you are pruning for that, prune some of those suckers out of the middle...and a little general thinning throughout.


That's exactly what one of my brothers said...the dark, burned out foliage on some of the limbs. Do I need to cut them back at the trunk or limb that has it it?? maybe feed it sonething, liquid or granular, and keep the water on it??


----------



## Del_ (Jun 13, 2016)

You need to do some research on fire blight. Pruning tools need to be sterilized before every cut or you spread the disease on the tools. The cuts need to be made at least a foot below any sign of damage.

It's not unusual at all for fruit trees to bear large crops one year and a small one the next. Fruit growers use chemical spays that cause trees to abort a percentage of fruit so the remaining fruit is larger.

If you really like pears plant some more pear trees. Fire blight needs controlled in your landscape as it is carried by other trees such as apples, crab apples, bradford pears, etc.


----------



## ATH (Jun 13, 2016)

DO NOT give it nitrogen fertilizer. That can make the bacterial infection worse.

Prune 6-8" behind where you can see any sign of dead. If you prune during the growing season, you need to clean your tools between cuts (have an alcohol soaked rag in a plastic bag on your belt)...or prune during the dormant season.

Supposedly phosphorous injections (phosphojet is the one I use) helps keep diseases, including fireblight, at bay.


----------



## USMC615 (Jun 13, 2016)

Thanks @Del_ and @ATH for the info. Much appreciated fellas. I wanna get the pear tree doing its thing. One of my brothers took a half ass stab at the blight thing and he was spot on, like you guys are. I'll do the 'cleaning' thing with some big alcohol wipes I have, in btwn cuts, like y'all have recommended, on my pruning shears. 

Thanks guys for your help. Del, I'd sure like that pear relish recipe you got. I've heard it's the best recipe goin' from a few folks.


----------



## Del_ (Jun 13, 2016)

USMC615 said:


> Thanks @Del_ and @ATH for the info. Much appreciated fellas. I wanna get the pear tree doing its thing. One of my brothers took a half ass stab at the blight thing and he was spot on, like you guys are. I'll do the 'cleaning' thing with some big alcohol wipes I have, in btwn cuts, like y'all have recommended, on my pruning shears.
> 
> Thanks guys for your help. Del, I'd sure like that pear relish recipe you got. I've heard it's the best recipe goin' from a few folks.



I'm not sure what pear recipe you'd be talking about. Must have me mixed up with someone. I'd give it to you if I had one!


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jun 14, 2016)

I'll come over buddy and make one cut. No need to worry about cross contamination. I promise.lol. best of luck


----------



## USMC615 (Jun 14, 2016)

Del_ said:


> I'm not sure what pear recipe you'd be talking about. Must have me mixed up with someone. I'd give it to you if I had one!


I'd have to go back and try to dig up who was mentioned concerning the relish recipe. I was thinking it was you. I'm gonna work on pruning the blight out of the pear tree this wknd. And I'll do the sanitizing thing prior to each cut.


----------



## ATH (Jun 14, 2016)

Almost forgot the blueberry. I buy 90% sulfur for $6/ 5 lbs bag. If it is not low enough pH I'd mix about half of that bag 4-6' around the bush once per year. Lowering pH is a long-term process but can be done. Mulch also helps.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus (Jun 17, 2016)

I don't think the pear looks like it has fire blight. That sort of thing tends to affect the tips.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 1, 2016)

Get that Blue berry light and cut back older canes leaving 3 for production. I have mulched mine and use ammonium sulfate as needed.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 1, 2016)

I got around 30 lbs and still have more to pick!


----------

